# Solved: TV in 'store mode'



## grouphometp (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for anyone who reads this. I work at a group home. 
One of my boys did something to our Maganvox TV and it is in what I am calling store mode. It is constantly running this video that shows you the features of the TV. Telling me that the next TV I buy should do this and that. I have pressed every button on the TV with no luck. I can not even turn it off no matter how long I hold down the power button. Of course I have no remote with the tv because it was donated and used only for video games. Any suggestions???


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Tried unplugging it? Pull the power, leave it off for a half-hour or so, then plug it back in - it should start up in "setup" mode after that.

If that doesn't work, it would help to know the exact model of the TV...


----------



## grouphometp (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help Soundy. I left the tv unplugged all night and it still played the video. THe model number is TS3270-B101. But I figured it out. I spent some time this morning doing different button combs. Holding both volume buttons down at the same time for a few second brought the tv back to life. Thats one I would have never guessed and wont forget. 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Good to hear you got it going! Actually, it occurred to me later, the best course would probably be just to ask the store (or "a" store), since they would have to know how to turn it off in case they wanted to sell a flood model or something


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gotta believe this is available from the manufacturer as well.  I see a reference to this mode and how to disable it in the manual for a TV I have here.

A quick Google search on *disable demo mode Maganvox TV* turns up this: http://www.techlore.com/article/10507/How-To-Disable-Demo-Mode-on-a-Magnavox-TV/


----------



## grouphometp (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks. I searched google but I could never get the wording right. I was stuck on the store display mode and never thought of demo mode. 
Best wishes and hope I can help other out on this site. Thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem.


----------

